# Cover scent who uses it



## singlesix

I havent tried it but i have my doubts about it. I think a coyote could smell you no matter what you do, yes you can take measures to remove some scent , but wouldnt a cover scent carry your natural scent along with it? Ok heres my thinking people wear deodorant to cover up bad scent (its supposed to any way) have you ever smelt someones deodorant and thier natural scent along with it? I SURE HAVE









if i set up some cover scent in my stand, my natural scent is going to flow right down wind with it right, so why bother. The only thing i really do is wash my clothes in sports wash and try not to used scented soap. What do you guys use. I do not get busted much, but then again thier may lots of times i dont know iv been busted.


----------



## El Gato Loco

I tend to agree with you. After hunting along side guys who are smoking, dipping, etc on stand - I learned that it really doesn't seem to matter.

We all put off a scent cone and I think it's important to just make sure the animal doesn't get into that cone before you can get a shot.

This coming from a guy who can't call in a Colorado coyote to save his life. So take my $0.02 for what it's worth (less than a penny).


----------



## showmeyote

I agree and disagree. and iv had this conversation on this forum before so most know where i stand. If you take the proper steps, i feel it helps. If you work all day, come home throw some camo on and spray before you hit the call, Um.... good luck...


----------



## Furtaker

Texas A&M just released a study on hunting cover scents and found they don't even slow a dog down. The study showed that dogs can find a human hidden in the woods in less than 14 seconds. I used it for deer hunting and went through the hole bath and get dressed in the field bit and you still get busted. I think people are just getting rich off of it. If a lab can find you a yote sure can.


----------



## Mattuk

No one would buy it over here. I've seen it advertised in magazines one month then nothing the next because no one bought it.


----------



## catcapper

Those folks on the hunt'in shows sure bring in a bunch of cash sell'in the stuff. To me---its a waste of time and money. Pay attention to the wind when your hunt'in and use it to your advantage.

Cover scent or no--- you *WILL NOT *hide from a K-9 if it enters your scent cone.period.

Cover scent or scent eliminating sprays, cannot, and will not remove human odor from drift'in with the wind.

Cover scents and such tend to make an animal think your farther away from him than you really are. A yote cross'in a park at 50 yards catches your wind and thinks your 125 yards away, will at times, smoothly leave the area and theres still a chance to collect some fur. If he's think'in your 30/40 yards---your in his danger zone and he'll most likly be "Haul'in It" so you better be a dandy (Ha---Matt uses funny words like that.lol)shot.

I won't mess with all the fancy crap some outlets are try'in to sell me--- I just go hunt---been do'in it for 40+ years, and I can still fill the fur shed.


----------



## JTKillough

I try not to stink, by using unscented deoderant and washing my clothes in unscented detergent. Thats it. Other than that, I play the wind and hope for the best. I have did a little misting, but still unsure if it works or not, or if I'm even using the right juice (stinks pretty bad, and I hate when I get a face full of jackrabbit/fox/coyote squeez'ns). I'm with most of you here, you can't fool a coyote's nose so play the wind and don't stink out of common courtisy for your partner.


----------



## youngdon

I agree 100% Cat, I tried that stuff once and even I could still smell me.







I do use the UV free laundry soap, just because it's not scented, I don'r know if the stuff actually kills UV light or not.


----------



## singlesix

I use that uv free soap too, and i like it. I dont seperate my clothes into and empty container or anything like that, too much work for me. Im like most of you i just get out and hunt. I try to use the wind in to my advantage.

I was talking to a guy yesterday about coyote hunting,and he told me about something that happened on one of his stands id like to share with you all.

He and a friend went out one morning, and sat about 50ft from one another. He said 2 min into calling he saw mr coyote come running toward his friend next to him. The way they were set up , they couldnt actually see each other. After a couple minutes his friend started calling him over to where he was. He walked up to his buddy and smelt something terrible. He said what happened? where did the coyote go? His buddy said the coyote trotted in right behind him and when they noticed each other , the coyote pissed on him and ran off!
He thought maybe the coyote did that out of fear, not knowing he was thier. Has that ever happened to anyone here?​


----------



## coyotejon

I kind of think people are capitalizing on the chance to make a quick buck at the hunters expense. Smart business men though, who wouldn't want to buy something that "eliminated" their scent, or allowed them to "hunt 360 degrees"? When you walk through a sporting goods store I think 95% of the stuff in there is meant to catch fisherman and not fish, same thing goes with hunting in my opinion.


----------



## El Gato Loco

coyotejon said:


> I kind of think people are capitalizing on the chance to make a quick buck at the hunters expense. Smart business men though, who wouldn't want to buy something that "eliminated" their scent, or allowed them to "hunt 360 degrees"? When you walk through a sporting goods store I think 95% of the stuff in there is meant to catch fisherman and not fish, same thing goes with hunting in my opinion.


Words from a wise man.









Sportsmen aren't the only "victims". Just look around at the ads and commercials that surround us. I have never seen one that was in the best interest of the average joe.


----------



## youngdon

How about this one ?? It's not really an ad per-se, but it is in your best interest to join and participate.


----------



## Antlerz22

Finally got home from being away for so long. Never hunted yotes down here (Bama) but going to do so from a treestand as the woods allow an undetected route for the yotes to approach you. So Im not worrying if I smell like stetson or what, going to be 20 + feet up and also use the wind. That should put things in my favor as well as use my ecall as far out as the vegetation will allow perpendicular to my set.. I also feel the same about scent cones--they are there in some form or fashion--so why bother other than to not enter the woods with footwear contaminated from pumping gas at the station or in other man made substances that mark your trail as you walk. So my boots are the only thing I really take precautions with. The rest is futile in my opnion.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> How about this one ?? It's not really an ad per-se, but it is in your best interest to join and participate.


Yep best thing I ever did as I got to chat with you guys!


----------



## Mattuk

Have you heard of dead down wind? I've got some coming from Mike at the UNJ to try out.


----------



## bones44

I play the wind and walk through my pastures before going out. The horse smells are what the animals are used to in my area. I don't buy into that voodoo they're always trying to sell us.


----------



## Rich Cronk

Hello everyone, Grandpa Cronk here. Cover scents seem to work pretty well for deer hunting, but I don't use it for coyotes anymore. I believe the rabbit/fox urine mixtures have a place in night hunting, but I call my coyotes in daytime.


----------



## youngdon

I'll bet if you drank that stuff two days prior to hunting that by the time you got to the first stand it would be oozing from your pores and attracting all kinds of wildlife.


----------



## Mattuk

Thats an interesting thought Don!


----------



## Rich Cronk

youngdon said:


> I'll bet if you drank that stuff two days prior to hunting that by the time you got to the first stand it would be oozing from your pores and attracting all kinds of wildlife.


________________________________________

Good idea Don, maybe I'll try that and get back to everyone regarding the results.


----------



## youngdon

Not in person I hope. I'd gladly meet you, unless it works,then, not so much!


----------



## showmeyote

Ok ok... I hear you all. But im gonna use it. Because i feel its works to some point. As long as im killing critter, ill use it. Im not tooting my own horn here, but i have some stats that say, something is working, I learn every year and been hunting these critters for a very long time. I lack experience im sure vs some of you hunters here. But I know my basics and know them well, but where my experience is short im hoping that some of these products could give me that advantage over a mistake i might make. By the way a wise man once said lol and I quote " at least your stimulating the economy" lol...


----------



## youngdon

LOL,,,,that guy is just a wise arse anyhow.


----------



## showmeyote

May be.


----------



## Rich Cronk

Well I drank four ounces of Rabbit/fox urine and went out calling this afternoon. Here are the results as promised.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Funny you mention that, Rich. I was going to start bathing in fox urine for a change. I can't call a coyote for anything in CO so it's worth a try, right?


----------



## Rich Cronk

Chris Miller said:


> Funny you mention that, Rich. I was going to start bathing in fox urine for a change. I can't call a coyote for anything in CO so it's worth a try, right?


------------------------------------------------------
Well I thought so, but now my wife won't let me back in the house.


----------



## catcapper

Dang showmeyote--- why don't you beat yourself up some more---have you looked at your avatar lately. What your do'in is work'in. I hunt one way and another fella hunts his/her way--- looks like your gett'in it figured out pretty well---your bring'in in fur. Keep on toot'in that horn.









I'm not sure if I want to hunt'in very close to Mr.Miller if he's gonna do that urine thing.lol.


----------



## showmeyote

catcapper said:


> Dang showmeyote--- why don't you beat yourself up some more---have you looked at your avatar lately. What your do'in is work'in. I hunt one way and another fella hunts his/her way--- looks like your gett'in it figured out pretty well---your bring'in in fur. Keep on toot'in that horn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I want to hunt'in very close to Mr.Miller if he's gonna do that urine thing.lol.


Well i feel i can always do better. I dont like making mistakes. I get a little serious around November. lol... Not beating up on myself, but there is some top notch predator hunters here. Someday, i might be there...
Agreed! on the Mr Miller lol. 
Chris, just find you a elk wallow and get you some of that good ole elk goo on you...


----------



## "JJ"

I agree with you guys. Well, except for the drinking rabbit urine stuff! You can't fool a coyotes nose. They only need 2 parts per billion to detect you. But, if I can decrease the size off my scent cone by using some scent eliminator it has to increase my odds. I still play the wind in hopes to not have to test the size of my scent cone!


----------



## youngdon

catcapper said:


> Dang showmeyote--- why don't you beat yourself up some more---have you looked at your avatar lately. What your do'in is work'in. I hunt one way and another fella hunts his/her way--- looks like your gett'in it figured out pretty well---your bring'in in fur. Keep on toot'in that horn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I want to hunt'in very close to Mr.Miller if he's gonna do that urine thing.lol.


You might be careful what you ask for Cat he may do it when you all meet up and could be a close talker. But I'll triple dog dare him as well. LOL


----------



## singlesix

I read somewhere most of our scent that is detected comes out of our mouth. Thats usually the first thing i smell from someone anyway. So if you have a good scent cover, but if that breath is stank







forget about it. He harder you blow that call the further they run away.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Well, I know this for sure:

I have a Redbone Coonhound and a Blue heeler. Last year I got in my stand and abotu an hour later they come sprinting up my back trail nose to the ground and followed my trail right to my stand and started yelping at me...lol After the second time that happened, I decided to get some scent killer and sprayed down my boots and soles really well. I walked a bit and eased off to the side and waited where I could see the spot that I stopped and hit my boots. Sure enough the dogs came and when they got there it stumped them both. At least long enough that they got bored and found something else to do. Now they have shock collars and about 3 acres they get to roam anyways.

I personally take every scent precaution known to man since that day, plus I own bottom property where the wind swirls really bad so I need every scent advantage I can get. Last year I shot 5 does and 2 bucks (It think thats the MS limit) in spite of horrific swirling winds, of course i was busted due to scent 3 times that I know of and attributed it to breath, but I cant know for sure.

What does Brock Lesner have to do with scent control...hahaha? I think alot of stuff is snake oil sales, but what I know from experience that it works on rubber soles. On your body and clothing may be a pipe dream, but I have been using it regardless. Of course where i hunt the wind changes directions by 180 degrees at times every 20 min or so depending on how it hits the bottoms so I need every advantage I can get.


----------



## singlesix

Thats a good point mechanic, i was watching some coyote videos yesterday and alot of them check the ground with a sniff every now and then just like a dog.

I do remember one time i got busted bad by a young one. I was in a confined area, and had placed the spit fire directly in front of me at 40yrds. I saw the coyote come in the same way i did. He was headed to the caller. As soon as his nose hit the ground he trotted off. Nothing would stop him squeeks, pup screams, nothing. I did not have much room for error cause i was sitting in a tall mounded area,and lost sight of him quick. Im sure iv been busted hundreds more times that i did not see.


----------

